
Twitter’s Ban on Russia Today Ads Is Dangerous to Free Expression - rdl
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/10/twitters-ban-russia-today-ads-dangerous-free-expression
======
lewisl9029
It seems to me that inaction against the spread of authoritarianism, which
actively threatens to undermine the democratic foundations on which our right
to freedom of speech is built upon, poses as a much bigger threat to free
speech.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance)

------
the_jeremy
Seems like every content platform starts out as free speech or at least more
free reign (Facebook, Twitter, Reddit), and as they become popular the various
minority groups they attract can become larger, more insular, and more vocal,
which leads to a backlash against the groups. The companies are worried about
that backlash extending to them, so they shut the groups down.

I don't think this is dangerous to free speech, though. There are enough
alternative platforms for fringe groups to congregate on that they can't
effectively be silenced. The danger is the pervasive lack of diversity, but
there's no good solution to this. People _want_ to have their opinions
validated and be around like-minded people, and we as a society have made this
easier and easier to do, from increasing political homogeneity at a geographic
level to users on specific content networks.

